# Victorinox Swiss Army Classic Chrono



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought this watch when I first started getting into watches. I originally wanted some kind of Seiko, saw it posted somewhere and thought, "Man that thing is beautiful." After searching the internet for one, I found a great deal and got her home and onto my wrist. 
This model is the 241122. Other models are the white and blue one, the red and black, the blue with black bezel, the black and gold and the unique blue and gold model, and in titanium the black with black bezel. 
I can't say much cool stuff about the accuracy and noises of this piece because it's a quartz, and they're boring and drab in the movement department. For me, commenting on quartz movements is like commenting on beige Toyota Camrys. I will say this though; if you want an every day piece that will take abuse, look great and be an excellent value, look at this one. I can wear it with jeans, or a suit, though I would imagine that's true with most watches&#8230;or maybe I am less picky! 
This watch comes in both stainless steel and titanium. The titanium has a darker tint and is much lighter, and some say "plasticky" feeling. I think the titanium looks slick, though I prefer the heft of the stainless, and the price is cheaper. The crystal is, thankfully, sapphire. The bracelet is great and the clasp looks very slick. 
Wrist presence is there, but it's not too heavy to become bothersome. The watch measures 41mm and because the bezel is thin, the face is large and easily readable.
Lume is definitely acceptable, but all the markers look exactly the same, so sometimes it's hard to find the 12 position at a quick glance. It would be nice if they made the 12 O'clock position lume piece thicker, or more distinctive. 
The date at the 4 O'clock position didn't take any getting used to, thankfully. But the second hands ticking at the small hand did. The big stationary chronograph second hand blocks part of the continuing second hand, making it difficult to see, but if you really want to time something it is a chronograph after all! Speaking of the chronograph, it eats the 10, 2 and 6 numbers, but I really don't mind it. 
As a chronograph, it records seconds, milliseconds, and minutes up to 30. The pushers are quite nice, and flat, not round and pointed. A complaint about the crown is it's damn near impossible to set the date. If you pull the crown out all the way, the time stops and you can set it. You're supposed to push it in one more position and get the date to change when need be, but it's EXTREMELY difficult to get it to that exact position, so I find myself just advancing the time 24 hours, which gets annoying. 
Overall I am very satisfied with this watch besides small quirks like the lume and dateset. In the pics it looks a lot more scratched up than it does in real life. Need I say it almost looks like a mini Speedmaster? This watch would be amazing as an automatic with the 7750.

PROS:
-Stellar quartz accuracy 
-Great clasp release and bracelet
-Gorgeous looks 
-Comfortable chronograph pushers 
-Sapphire Crystal, which is not uncommon in this price range, but definitely not guaranteed either!

CONS
-Lume position is kind of confusing in dark light when you're going for a quick glance. If you have you have your watch on a tilt it might make it confusing what time it truly is. 
-Setting the date is annoying, so just advance it for a day or so. Hope you don't go into a coma!


http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/1838/006qc.jpg


----------



## gt0279a (May 18, 2009)

I was looking into that very watch as something to wear as both my seamaster and speedy need to go in for service.

Do you know the band size (20mm?) as it's not listed on Victorinox's website.

Thanks again for the writeup.


----------



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi! I'm not too sure 'cause I don't have a ruler, but I looked it up and Amazon claims 18 mm but I cannot very that!
http://www.amazon.com/Swiss-Army-Ch...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0016FZ1SE


----------



## qantor (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi, thanks for the review mr00jimbo.

I really like this watch, it's very comfortable. I wear it a lot. The bracelet size, it's probably 21 mm at the lug.

Here's mine. (titanium version)


----------



## animusolus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice review. I was also thinking of grabbing one, since my speedy needs service. You're right in that it has a lot in common with the speedy (similar layout, hands, etc.). I'm wondering if you had any trouble resizing the bracelet. Does the bracelet have pins or screws?


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

I've had three or four Victorinox watches, every one of them has been totally reliable. What attracted me to them originally was the very clear dial. I have been looking at the Chrono Classic with the brown dial and leather band recently. A different look from most watches. Just wish these things would go on sale once in a while.


----------



## longskate87 (Nov 24, 2006)

animusolus said:


> Very nice review. I was also thinking of grabbing one, since my speedy needs service. You're right in that it has a lot in common with the speedy (similar layout, hands, etc.). I'm wondering if you had any trouble resizing the bracelet. Does the bracelet have pins or screws?


They use pins, easy to size.


----------



## Mr Daly (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice watch. I just got one and I can't stop looking at it. It has three to four distintive looks to it in different lighting. It is an awsome watch in all colors, yet my favorite is brown. The reflective dial shows so much depth in low lighting, it is almost like looking in deeper than your hand.


----------



## AndrewSo (Mar 1, 2010)

I had one with a white dial but it was my only watch at the time and I was dying for an automatic. Other than that, it was a complete gem. Does Victorinox produce an auto version of this chrono?


----------



## BreaknecK (Nov 14, 2008)

I own this watch with a different dial. It was one of my first "step up" watches, considering it retailed for $425 I believe at the time. I bought it at a now defunct jeweler in Santa Monica and have received comments on what a great watch it is. I've been continuously pleased by it throughout the years. Nice size, good versatility, accuracy, a push button clasp, it really is a versatile piece and a nice daily wear or dress down alternative to some of my more expensive automatics. I recommend it.


----------



## A.Andisheh (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi guys I really like this watch especially the one with the brown leather strap. However I have very small wrists (6.25 inches) would you think this watch would look too big on my wrists especially because it seems to have really big lugs.I'll be really happy to hear your advice.


----------



## AndrewSo (Mar 1, 2010)

A.Andisheh said:


> Hi guys I really like this watch especially the one with the brown leather strap. However I have very small wrists (6.25 inches) would you think this watch would look too big on my wrists especially because it seems to have really big lugs.I'll be really happy to hear your advice.


I have small wrists as well but I really enjoyed the relative "bigness" of the watch. I would make a paper cutout of the dimensions or try on similiar-sized watches to see how you feel. Just be wary that it's not going to be a dressy piece but as a rugged beater, it's magnificent.


----------



## A.Andisheh (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the Pics. It really helps. Could you just tell me how big your wrist is coz I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## AndrewSo (Mar 1, 2010)

A.Andisheh said:


> Thanks for the Pics. It really helps. Could you just tell me how big your wrist is coz I think it looks pretty good.


I don't have tape-measure but it's about your circumference. Perhaps a bit bigger, closer to 6.75in.


----------



## A.Andisheh (Sep 6, 2010)

AndrewSo said:


> I don't have tape-measure but it's about your circumference. Perhaps a bit bigger, closer to 6.75in.


Thanks man. I'm going to buy it today actually. I'll write a short review if I can.


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the review. I've got the Chrono Classic XLS MT (which shares the same case design as your watch) and I've been very happy with the quality of the case, dial, crystal and bracelet.

My only gripe with my model (and yours) is that Victorinox uses and odd size lug width (mine is 23mm and yours is 21mm I believe) which makes it challenging to find aftermarket leather straps that fit. In the past, I have bought one size bigger and crammed the strap between the lugs, but I wish Victorinox would just make them the standard widths.

Here is mine:


----------



## Weiser88 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey whats up guys? I just got a new job and am now in the market for a watch. Have my hopes and dreams are on the Alpnach Chrono Limited edition but i dont have $ 3,500 to spend on a watch. Nothing wrong with dreams lol. I suppose i could settle on the cheaper Alpnach Chrono witch still looks nice. shoot me a Thread if you may have some thing that might interest me along the lines of a chrono aviation type of style. 
*
*


----------



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Weiser88, I've always liked the Clous De Paris. I will say the Limited Edition, to me anyways, seems overpriced. 

Oh and I will also take this moment to retract what I said about the date set being a pain in the ass. You rotate the crown counter-clockwise to set the date in the date-set position. I was doing it clockwise (same direction as setting the date) and it wasn't working out for me. Trial and error FTW!


----------



## st-marty (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm seriously thinking of getting a classic chrono model 241126 (the one with leather starp and silver face) the more I read the thread the more I get convinced. quick question, whi makes the mouvement inside? I heard it was ETA (tissot) is this correct?


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

ETA g10 quartz, non serviceable chronograph movement.

a basic swiss chrono for lower end time piece, you can find it in a tag heuer formula 1, tissot PRC 200, Wenger, invicta, swiss legend, VSA, etc.


----------



## st-marty (Jul 8, 2011)

Great, thanks for the input. I found a reputable jewlery store near my place, they carry Victorinox. will go browse this week.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Very welcome and good luck on your search.

if you have a large wrist and prefer a larger time piece, I would seriously suggest to check out the big brother of the classic chrono: classic chrono XLS.

Better movement in comparison with the regular version, 22 jewels, serviceable, independent hour set, etc


----------



## rustyviking (Jan 17, 2012)

I just got a Victorinox Classic Chrono for Christmas. It is a beautiful watch. I am having two problems with it that I am hoping this group can help me solve. First, I am having a very difficult time getting the chronograph second hand to align perfectly with the 12:00 position. I have gone through the process to align it several times, and it is always slightly right of center. For a watch of this quality, that bothers me greatly. Second, I seem to need to re-set the date every day. I must be off by 12 hours. Can anyone give me any hints on getting the date set correctly?

If I can't get the second hand set cleanly, I am tempted to return it and get another. I would expect a precision instrument to be precise. Thoughts?


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

rustyviking said:


> I just got a Victorinox Classic Chrono for Christmas. It is a beautiful watch. I am having two problems with it that I am hoping this group can help me solve. First, I am having a very difficult time getting the chronograph second hand to align perfectly with the 12:00 position. I have gone through the process to align it several times, and it is always slightly right of center. For a watch of this quality, that bothers me greatly. Second, I seem to need to re-set the date every day. I must be off by 12 hours. Can anyone give me any hints on getting the date set correctly?
> 
> If I can't get the second hand set cleanly, I am tempted to return it and get another. I would expect a precision instrument to be precise. Thoughts?


Frankly speaking it's actually quite normal for VSA, actually you'll find omega seamaster quartz second hand that doesnt hit the marker.

for the date change, you can advance the time 12+- so it will not change on you at noon, do it at the third position.

as for chronograph second alignment: you are expecting too much for an entry level swiss watch to be frank, you can try resetting the hands to zero(search: eta g10 reset), if that still doesn't work you'll need a watchmaker to manually remove the hand and reapply it back to zero.


----------



## Original (Jan 3, 2012)

Rustyv', did you manage to set the date? The quicker way to set it properly is to first set the date 1 day before the actual date (today we are the 18th, so set it to the 17th), then turn the crown to change the date by passing midnight, and then set the time. If you are setting a PM time, don't forget to pass noon.

Weiser88, the new alpnach is now out. Did you already see it? The standard version is maybe more in your budget than the Alpnach Limited Ed you were talking about.


----------



## cal..45 (Jun 4, 2006)

Original said:


> Weiser88, the new alpnach is now out. Did you already see it? The standard version is maybe more in your budget than the Alpnach Limited Ed you were talking about.
> 
> View attachment 605656


Everytime I see this watch all I can think is *WOW*. I'm usually not much into (analog) chronographs, even much less in mechanicals at this price range, but this time-piece is definitely the best looking Chrono I have seen to date (for me anyway) and it puts all the Sinns, Damaskos', Tag Heuers and Omegas to shame.

12 hours stopwatch, countdown bezel, day AND date (important for me) and the stealthy, black look, uncluttered dial (for a chrono) with the green applications - PERFECT is the only word I can describe it. 

cheers


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

...


----------



## canjetpilot (Aug 14, 2008)

Just saw your post about the limited edition... I don't know if you're still looking but I just posted one yesterday, it's basically NEW, check it out:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-v...d-edition-automatic-black-leather-666116.html

Let me know, Tom [email protected]


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

I just got myself a Classic Chrono. This watch is much better looking in person than in pics. Great looking watch for the price I paid for it. Only con I can list for it so far is the leather strap that came with it felt rather cheap and thin but then again the watch only cost a few hundred dollars.


----------



## CBG_VT (Jul 18, 2012)

I received the chrono classic with titanium band for Christmas from my girlfriend. I picked it out with her so I know how much it cost - got it for $250 at Macy's! It is my first "nicer" watch and I love it. It does go well with any outfit from shorts and flip flops to a suit. I couldn't be happier with it, especially with the deal we got on it.


----------

